# Blue dollars?



## Fabien

Hello again expats. I've recently heard about something 
called blue dollars, which , if I understand correctly , are dollars sold 
to locals at much higher prices than the official exchange rate. 
If this is true , where does one go about exchanging these dollars ?
Without of course being given counterfeit pesos in return?
Also, Would it also be possible to pay for things in BA in dollars , at
rates better than the official rate? That would probably be easier 
than converting them prior to spending them. Please help.


----------



## Sherrinford

Hi Fabien!! I´m an argentinian citizen so i think i can help you with this.

Argentina have some serious inflation problems, making the Peso ($) to loss purchasing power. This is one reason, argentines tend to buy foreing currency (mostly US dollars) in order to mantein their savings 
But, the argentinian goverment implemented restrictions for people living in argentina to buy foreign currency resulting in a currency black market. Here is where the Blue Dollar appears. 

The actual oficial dolar/Peso rate exchange is about, 1 dollar - 5.33 pesos, at the black market u can finde 1 dollar - 8 pesos aprox.

There are many places u can access this rates, but take into account that this is not legal, so be carefully doing it and try to look for a trusted person!

Many stores, mostly in Buenos Aires, will accept dollars at a rate higher than the oficial but lower than the Blue. 

Take into account that the blue dollar market fluctuates a lot, 1 month ago the exchange was 1 dollar - 10 pesos now it is 1 dollar 8 pesos.

If ur still wanting to make the exchange PM me so i can give u more details about it.

Sorry about the delayed replay!!

Sherrinford


----------



## Fabien

Thanks sherrinford, but it's a bit too late. I've already visited 
your beautiful country and have since returned home. When
I was in BA, I had no problem finding blue dollars , at a rate
between 8-9/$. I know that many argintinians used to go to
Uruguay for dollars, I'm wondering ,do Argentinians living 
near Chile, brazil, and Paraguay go to those countries for 
dollars too?


----------

